# Prototype = (Spiderman + GTA + Bloodrayne 2)



## Faun (Sep 28, 2009)

What a frikkin retarded game with awesome combos but stoopid AI. Combined with mindless destruction there is no morality or so on developers side to send infinite waves of enemies.

Why do I feel bored with new games ? Assassin Creed was one hell of a boring game and same about this bugger.

Anyone played this thing ?


----------



## Krow (Oct 3, 2009)

Yes I have played this one and I liked it for its combos. Simply awesome combos and also super cool jumps. The infinite waves of AI is what I liked bcoz its fun to destroy them when we have such great moves at hand. Your opinion of the game is shared by quite a few people but everybody loves Assassin's Creed AFAIK.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 3, 2009)

i liked assassin's creed, though its a bit boring....coming to prototype, too much of blood and gore, so i didnt even install the game ..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 3, 2009)

Me too liked Assasins Creed......Actually I loved it.....I love playing Tactical Action games.......

But Protype is just RAW action......didn't liked it....


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 3, 2009)

Prototype is all about Gore,phase,combos. It is a good game with polished gameplay. But game feels raw. Assassins Creed is far more superior in each and every term except the combat system.


----------



## hahahari (Oct 5, 2009)

Prototype and assasin creed are targeted at different kind of people... Prototype has pure fun ... run and jump..bang bang ... kill kill... run and jump ... 

Awesome combos and gameplay ... an endless stream of opponents is what makes the game awesome ...

MY Prototype PC Review


----------



## Faun (Oct 11, 2009)

Completed prototype !

Awesome combos and powers ! Repetitive but fun to hijack vehicles, especially apache helicopter. Good story too. Elizabeth Green boss fight was fun. Last fight at aircraft carrier was another delight.

Blade power is the best. Critical pain devastator, tendril devastator and ground devastator were quite deadly on boses.

I didn't like Assassin Creed. Though I liked Prince of Persia.


----------



## Krow (Oct 12, 2009)

^The devastator attacks are ubercool. AI difficulty is very low usually, but the bosses are cool. Groundspike was my fav.


----------



## x3060 (Oct 20, 2009)

i didn't like assassin creed too, but really enjoyed prototype , its something i can p[lay for 15-20 min and forget about it, offers much of relaxation.

though am playing "risen" now.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 20, 2009)

Prototype was fun just to throw things around and turn anonymous and disappear. It's a mix of GTA, Prince Of Persia (all those different coloured orbs), Spiderman and I don't know what else. Little bit of Hulk too, if it has ever come out as a game. And superman when you glide between buildings. And Left 4 Dead looking at all the powers that you have. A little bit like Bloodrayne because of those huge mutated monsters. Strange game with almost no originality. And yeah, even Mirror's edge because of the movement. This is what I thought of when I played the game.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 20, 2009)

I know that i can't match with you in any aspect... But what is the thing is... No matter what you develop and from  where you copy and which you copy, If the game is playable and enjoyable.. we can forgive anything. Even COD4 which was the game of the year doesn't implement anything new. Polishing is the thing. I admit that Prototype is a mixture of some old games.. but as long as it is playable it doesn't matter.


----------

